# Next Brew Day



## barls (27/9/07)

ok guys when the next one coming up?
it must be nearly time again, im hoping there will be one before i go away again at the end of october.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (27/9/07)

This Saturday - hopefully

Double day 

1 x Oktoberfest
1 x German Pilsner

Cheers


----------



## mikem108 (27/9/07)

Barls, I think you need to rename this the "Next ISB brew day" thread


----------



## redbeard (27/9/07)

im away this weekend & the 13th, so others should be ok ... who wants to host ?


----------



## barls (27/9/07)

yeah i probably should of but i posted it in the isb section thinking that would be enough and now it wont let me change it i can edit the body but not the title. im good for any weekend


----------



## crozdog (28/9/07)

I want to get together & make more wort soon to gear up for summer - I have a lot of empty cubes  including 1 of Craig's. 

However we need to remember that the state comp judging is happening down in Bulli on Saturday 27th and Sunday 28th October 2007, so it's probably better earlier. 

How about the 20th? Can do my place if no-one else volunteers (I'll have to clean out the shed B) first).

What does everyone want to make? Summer quaffer? lager? or something more to style


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/9/07)

Sorry fellas 

Didn't notice this was a ISB thread 

Cheers


----------



## crozdog (28/9/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Sorry fellas
> 
> Didn't notice this was a ISB thread
> 
> Cheers


you're welcome to join us if you want to come up for the day


----------



## Stuster (28/9/07)

No probs, Cortez.

I should be able to make the 20th. Not sure about what style. Something light for the summer though. Something with lots of Amarillo?


----------



## mikem108 (28/9/07)

Mid strength something 3.5-3.8% with lots of flavour?


----------



## oldbugman (28/9/07)

mikem108 said:


> Mid strength something 3.5-3.8% with lots of flavour?


gee mike.. do you sit down to pee aswell?
^_^ ^_^ ^_^ 

We going a partigyle?

Then we could do a IPA, mid strength.


----------



## mikem108 (28/9/07)

I've got a few "big" beers which I'm not allowed to drink at the moment so I need something closer to "water"
....let the liver recover


----------



## crozdog (28/9/07)

Stuster said:


> Something with lots of Amarillo?


Stu - Have you been speaking with DC82? :lol: 

Mike - what does your rogers clone look like? maybe we could attempt that as a mid strength? If we made up a regular (1045-1050) gravity wort we each have the option of fermenting it straight or dilute to get a mid strength. If we used 15l cubes & diluted with 7l we'd get mid 1030's.

We could always do a simple pale/summer ale which everyone can experiment with dryhopping & different yeast.

I'm thinking maybe single style (not partigyle) just to simplify things a bit. Do we limit it to say 160l ease the logistics? 


Guys, give us your thoughts.

Edit : dilution vol & gravity


----------



## mikem108 (28/9/07)

I was thinkning
Ale Malt 80%
Munich 19%
Choclate 1%
Bittering EK Goldings
Flavour Cascade?


----------



## Stuster (28/9/07)

Those all sound like good ideas. How about something along the lines of mike's recipe. Maybe Centennial instead of Cascade? I'd say replace the chocolate with some lighter crystal. Not too much of it, maybe the same amount of Caramunich??

160L of 1050 wort would be good. Ten cubes. First in best dressed.

I'm in. 

Edit: Beersmith reckons 25kg Trad ale, 6kg Munich and 400g of Caramunich would give a 1050 wort for 160L that wouldn't be too dark, round the 11EBC mark, a nice golden colour.


----------



## crozdog (28/9/07)

Stuster said:


> Those all sound like good ideas. How about something along the lines of mike's recipe. Maybe Centennial instead of Cascade? I'd say replace the chocolate with some lighter crystal. Not too much of it, maybe the same amount of Caramunich??
> 
> 160L of 1050 wort would be good. Ten cubes. First in best dressed.
> 
> ...



i'm in  i like the idea of 1 bag of malt - minimal measuring :icon_chickcheers: (I've been wanting to use that emoticon)


----------



## redbeard (28/9/07)

20th should work for me & 1 cube pls


----------



## mikem108 (28/9/07)

Cube me up also :icon_cheers:

Weekend of the Oz beer fest at the Australian

Brew 20th
Trip to the Australian 21st

I love a beery weekend


----------



## Stuster (28/9/07)

Ok, so four cubes accounted for. Any more thoughts on the recipe?


----------



## oldbugman (28/9/07)

cube mee up


----------



## barls (28/9/07)

im in the gf is away that weekend and iv e only got to take the little dog to a class ill grab one cube as well.
im happy with some thing light


----------



## barls (28/9/07)

what does people think of this recipe could be something different for a change
http://maltosefalcons.com/recipes/20060904.php


----------



## Stuster (28/9/07)

barls said:


> what does people think of this recipe could be something different for a change
> http://maltosefalcons.com/recipes/20060904.php



Not a bad recipe, barls. Personally, I'd be happy doing something along these lines, though perhaps a little simplified and a bit smaller. No real need for two types of sugar for example. But it'd be a pretty good beer. Styrian Goldings and Saaz would be good for a saison.

I'm not sure that a 1090 beer is my idea of a summer quaffer (though I could probably be persuaded otherwise. :icon_drunk: ) We could easily make it a 1050 beer. Some people could do it with a Saison yeast, some with a Belgian yeast, British yeasts, lagers,..... With the saison yeast it'd be a 6%+ beer anyway.


----------



## barls (28/9/07)

why not do it as a 1050 and then those that want can make it up to a 1090 with a small mash later just for a bit of diversity. how does this sound


----------



## Barramundi (29/9/07)

put me down for a cube , dont even know what the beer is havent read that bit yet but ill take one anyway ..

what about a dark beer now we are comin into higher fermenting temps , somehting to let sit and age for the next winter perhaps , just an idea as we have never made a dark as a group yet....


was also thinking that seeing we have been "having" these group therapy sessions for a year or so now perhaps it would be good to get a logo done , either by someone within that has some artistic ability or perhaps we might be able to get franko on board to help out ... again just another idea..

also what do people think , of a name change to ASB - All Sydney Brewers .... seeign we have people coming from all parts of town not just the inner suburbs ... or perhaps leave it as ISB but change the word to something else other than inner , maybe its just me but i think inner is too general ...


----------



## redbeard (1/10/07)

a rogers style clone ie ~4% would be ok with me. simple recipe, minimal work (compared to a partigyle)

i think isb works ok, even if we are spreading out ... 
logo ? mmmm a t-shirt ?


----------



## mikem108 (2/10/07)

I'm with redbeard on this one, have had a couple of long drawn out brewdays recently and something simple and mid strength is where my head is at.


----------



## oldbugman (2/10/07)

Surely your keen as mustard to attempt another double decoction brew day.   

I'm keen on something simple and easy


----------



## Stuster (2/10/07)

Simple's good. So which recipe do you think?

There should still be 2/3 cubes left if anybody wants them.


----------



## mikem108 (2/10/07)

Stu, 
I like your suggestions, might whip something up in the ol' brewing software tonight, unless you beat me to it



yeeaaa.........aah.....hhh go the double decoction 9 hr brew day..... still finding burns on my hands where boiling grain bubbled up out of the pot during the boil stages


----------



## crozdog (2/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> Surely your keen as mustard to attempt another double decoction brew day.



Just gotta find some poorly modified malt that requires this process before I can be bothered. :lol: I'll stick to well modified Aussie stuff & cut the mash time to 20 mins like Mike has been doing!! h34r: :super: 

I agree with the KISS approach for a simple tasty quaffer - I have a lot of big beers in bottles at present. Maybe save the belgian for a later date

Started clearing out the shed in readiness yesterday arvo :beerbang:


----------



## oldbugman (2/10/07)

The colour of the wort was quite something though. Fingers crossed it'll be worth our time. Though its a double edged sword. If it sucks.. great we'll never do it again and save lots of time, but our time was wasted. If it's good then well.. then... I might have to do it more often.

Will dig up a photo later when I venture out to the shed for a beer.


----------



## oldbugman (2/10/07)




----------



## floppinab (3/10/07)

Coming in late on this one as usual.

Can't make the 20th, hosting my sister up from Melb. I was keen to host something around this time but I guess a big brew day is easier @ Phils. I'll aim to clear a day~ eo Nov. earl Dec. for an early Xmas session @ my place, brew or no brew.

But I er.. ahem... will happily stick my hand up for a cube but only of course if there is one spare for a non-attendee.


----------



## Stuster (3/10/07)

Looks like you should be right for a cube, gav. A pre-Xmas meet at your place sounds great. :beer: :super:


----------



## crozdog (3/10/07)

I'm in for Gav's.  

For the brew day could we do something lagerish eg Bittered with BSAAZ or NB with Saz or hallertaurer/hersbrucker for flavour & aroma which can be done as iether a lager or an ale depending on who hsa what yeast. just a thought to confuse the situation B)


----------



## oldbugman (3/10/07)

1kg of saaz plugs to finish?


----------



## Stuster (3/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> 1kg of saaz plugs to finish?



Let's do it. :chug:


----------



## mikem108 (4/10/07)

Whats your recipe then?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (4/10/07)

I'll be in Melb 20-21 Oct. Only good weekend for me before December is 13-14 Oct.

Anyone going to the Nags Head this Friday for the cask ales?


----------



## oldbugman (4/10/07)

Actually I'd really keen on trying to do a rogers clone. Maybe I can come to appreciate the evil c hop again.


----------



## barls (4/10/07)

i may end up working on this day but i can drop off a cube to someone if i can. ill let you know as we get closer


----------



## mikem108 (5/10/07)

1st pass open to comments , will have to scale the recipe up for "Phil" size, this is one corny's worth

Rogers


Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 75.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%




Ingredients:
3.4 kg Traditional Ale Malt
0.07 kg Crystal Malt
0.07 kg Dark Crystal
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate Malt
0.05 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt
37.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
45 g Cascade (5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 1 min
1 ea White Labs WLP001 California Ale




Notes:
Mash at 69-70C for a fuller mouthfeel for such a light beer

Results generated by BeerTools Pro 1.0.28


----------



## crozdog (5/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> 1st pass open to comments , will have to scale the recipe up for "Phil" size, this is one corny's worth



Mike,

I "Philsized" (tm) B) that up in excel for a batch size of 154.5l
Traditional Ale Malt	25
Crystal Malt	0.51
Dark Crystal	0.51
Pale Chocolate Malt	0.37
Chocolate Wheat Malt	0.37
Total 26.76kg

East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min	272.0588235
Cascade (5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 1 min 330.8823529

I reckon we'd cut the 510g's back to 500g * up the 370g's to 400. What do you guys think?

Can you run it through beertools to see if you get the same IBU & BU:GU?

Philip


----------



## oldbugman (8/10/07)

What kinda of OG we aiming for?


----------



## Stuster (8/10/07)

Running that through Beersmith gives this.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ISB Rogers
Style: American Amber Ale
--------------------------
Batch Size: 155.00 L 
Boil Size: 189.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 25.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
25.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 93.28 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 1.87 % 
0.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.87 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 1.49 % 
0.40 kg Pale Chocolate (500.0 EBC) Grain 1.49 % 
250.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
330.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (1 min) Hops 1.4 IBU


----------



## oldbugman (8/10/07)

Sounds great.

I enjoyed quite a few rogers on the weekend, as I had a fair bit of driving/on call


----------



## crozdog (8/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> I enjoyed quite a few rogers on the weekend, as I had a fair bit of driving/on call



Does that mean you were well rogered on the weekend? h34r:


----------



## crozdog (8/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Running that through Beersmith gives this.
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: ISB Rogers
> Style: American Amber Ale
> ...



I reckon this would still work out to about a 4% beer. Do we need to up the volume a bit to get the OG down a tad to end up with something around 3.5%? Do we care?


----------



## oldbugman (8/10/07)

or brew it for dilution into the fermenter?


----------



## wabster (9/10/07)

I'd like to come along to the next brewday on the 20th, though I don't have much bring, or want to leave with a cube, I'd like to get into the process and meet a few of the group too  

Assuming that's OK can someone PM me the address and kickoff time, plus anything I should bring?

Cheerz Wab.


----------



## Stuster (9/10/07)

You're definitely welcome to come along, Wabster. Any beers you can bring along will be great.  

Phil, I think since it uses a whole bag of grain, it's perfect as is.  We could always dilute it later as Oldbugman says.


----------



## crozdog (10/10/07)

Stuster said:


> You're definitely welcome to come along, Wabster. Any beers you can bring along will be great.
> 
> Phil, I think since it uses a whole bag of grain, it's perfect as is.  We could always dilute it later as Oldbugman says.



Wabster PM sent with details

Guys
We need to order a bag of grain, but does anyone have any of the following ingredients available for use?
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) 
0.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White)
0.40 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt 
0.40 kg Pale Chocolate 
250.00 gm Goldings, East Kent 
330.00 gm Cascade 

If not we'll have to order them as well.


----------



## mikem108 (10/10/07)

I should have enough Pale choc and Choc wheat to bring along, will we get Gerrard to deliver the rest?

Will check stocks for other Crystals as well


----------



## Stuster (10/10/07)

I've got plenty of dark crystal for that. I've got small amounts of Cascade and Goldings, but not enough.

One thought on the hops - I think Centennial are a fine US hop (nicer than Cascade IMO). What would you all think about changing the Cascade to Centennial or half of each? :unsure:


----------



## crozdog (10/10/07)

Stuster said:


> I've got plenty of dark crystal for that.



Great. Thanks



Stuster said:


> I've got small amounts of Cascade and Goldings, but not enough.
> 
> One thought on the hops - I think Centennial are a fine US hop (nicer than Cascade IMO). What would you all think about changing the Cascade to Centennial or half of each? :unsure:



Works for me. What does everyone else think? 

Where do we get the hops from Gerard or Ross?


----------



## mikem108 (10/10/07)

SOunds good Stu, would Gerard have the Centenial? Ross for hops. Gerard for grain?


----------



## Stuster (10/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> SOunds good Stu, would Gerard have the Centenial? Ross for hops. Gerard for grain?



I can ring Gerard if you'd like. If he's got Centennial, then that's great. If not, I could be tempted to do an order from Ross. :lol: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## oldbugman (10/10/07)

was talking to one of the suits at my head office today, he's a fresh wort/kit guy. Was wondering if it would be alright to invite him along, as I have been telling him about doing AG and he's keen to see it in action.

if he's allowed are there any beer left to make up a cube?


----------



## Stuster (10/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> was talking to one of the suits at my head office today, he's a fresh wort/kit guy. Was wondering if it would be alright to invite him along, as I have been telling him about doing AG and he's keen to see it in action.
> 
> if he's allowed are there any beer left to make up a cube?



Yes, and probably yes. I'll put him down for one. Of course, he'd better bring along some mighty fine beers. :icon_drunk:


----------



## oldbugman (10/10/07)

I'll be bringing the last few litres in the keg of Weizenbock for your new found BJCP scrutineering.


----------



## mikem108 (11/10/07)

Can also kick in the 40L Crystal (Caramalt)


----------



## Barramundi (11/10/07)

has anyone worked out a cost for a cube yet im guessing its the same as usual....


----------



## crozdog (11/10/07)

Barramundi said:


> has anyone worked out a cost for a cube yet im guessing its the same as usual....


ned,

still working on final numbers, but yeah looking like the usual $12 - 15 

Luke bring your boss & get him to bring a few brews like stu suggests


----------



## oldbugman (11/10/07)

He's not really my boss.

But I indirectly work for him


----------



## barls (11/10/07)

ive got a kg of pale crystal if you need it


----------



## Stuster (12/10/07)

Barramundi said:


> has anyone worked out a cost for a cube yet im guessing its the same as usual....



Philip and I have worked on the spreadsheet (ok it was Philip really  ) and the cost should be around the $11.50 a cube. All cubes now gone. All cubes 15L (if you have a bigger cube then you'll get 15L anyway  ). More exact costs closer to the time. :lol: 

Barls, should have the crystal sorted now. Thanks anyway.

What time are we thinking of starting, Phil?


----------



## crozdog (12/10/07)

Actually there is still a spare cube - i just put my name to it to get the spreadsheet working - honest :icon_cheers: but if no one wants it i'll retain rights B) 

I'm thinking about kicking off about 11. 

I'll get water on before that so we just have to crush, drink, mash, drink, sparge, drink, boil, drink, hop, drink, hop, drink, whirlpool, drink, cube, drink, clean up, drink, collapse :icon_drunk: 

Anything else we need to do?

PS, ya gotta love Stu's democracy in action " All cubes 15L (if you have a bigger cube then you'll get 15L anyway ). "


----------



## Stuster (12/10/07)

crozdog said:


> PS, ya gotta love Stu's democracy in action " All cubes 15L (if you have a bigger cube then you'll get 15L anyway ). "



Give the people what (I) want.


----------



## oldbugman (12/10/07)

Hmm.. guess I'll have to ferment something from a small cube then.. currently all my cubes are full?


----------



## homebrewworld.com (12/10/07)

Crozdog,
You say ' Spare Cube" ?
Can i get my name on it? 
I Would love to take a cube home i havent tried a 100x before ! 
Cya about 12ish,
Cheers guys
Garry
HBW


----------



## crozdog (13/10/07)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Crozdog,
> You say ' Spare Cube" ?
> Can i get my name on it?
> I Would love to take a cube home i havent tried a 100x before !
> ...



Gary, Bring an empty cube & about $12 and its yours. 

Not sure what you mean re "100x", maybe you got this rogers clone confused with the RIS I was telling you that Stuster & I did.

CU then.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (13/10/07)

Rippa Crozdog !
Cya then 4 sure.

The ' 100x before' was in reference to me brewing the EzyBrew Fresh Wort at least 100x recently ' !!! 

Cheers
Garry
HBW


----------



## DJR (15/10/07)

Hey guys

I'm still alive and kicking round - i would come over that day but i'm busy up at Ourimbah riding my bike and eating steak off the bbq 

Anyway, have a good day, i'll have a beer or two for you so i'll be there in spirit. If you're still kicking around later in the arvo i might drop in if i get back early enough.

Oh yeah, and if you need any bits and pieces of hops or grain just let me know - Phil did you still want the Whirfloc as well, there is heaps of it there.

Might do a batch tonight just to break the brewing drought - and other good news is my hop vines are now 15cm tall each, which is pretty good, i actually ended up with 2 columbus rhizomes, one of which didn't fire, but the other is going nuts.


----------



## Stuster (15/10/07)

Welcome back, Ben. Great that you are brewing.  

It looks like we've got the grains and hops sorted out thanks. (Gerard???  )

Hopefully you'll be able to drop by on Saturday, but if not then hope you can make the next meet.


----------



## crozdog (15/10/07)

DJR said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm still alive and kicking round - i would come over that day but i'm busy up at Ourimbah riding my bike and eating steak off the bbq
> 
> ...



good to hear from you Ben, will miss you on the day but drop in in the arvo if you can. Yeah I still want some whirlfloc - will give you a call to arrange something.


----------



## crozdog (16/10/07)

Guys,

Can we make kickoff 11:30 on Saturday?? I have dad duties to perform prior & should be home about them.

Thanks
Philip


----------



## Stuster (16/10/07)

crozdog said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can we make kickoff 11:30 on Saturday?? I have dad duties to perform prior & should be home about them.
> 
> ...



Perfect. Now all we need is the grain. Gerard! :angry:


----------



## barls (16/10/07)

get him to drop it off at my place if it helps im not far from his place. do i need to bring that crystal that i have


----------



## oldbugman (16/10/07)

or I could grab it off him on wednesday or thursday, I'm out that way during work


----------



## barls (17/10/07)

its not looking good for me at this stage, bloody defense contractors. i find out tomorrow if im required at work but if i cant make it, can i still get a cube ive got a couple of spares here that i can drop off to someone or swap for one of theirs if they so wish.


----------



## Stuster (17/10/07)

barls said:


> its not looking good for me at this stage, bloody defense contractors. i find out tomorrow if im required at work but if i cant make it, can i still get a cube ive got a couple of spares here that i can drop off to someone or swap for one of theirs if they so wish.



I've got an extra cube I can take along on the day, barls, and you can drop one off when you come and collect it. Might save some running about.


----------



## mikem108 (18/10/07)

Do we have all the grain and hops yet?


----------



## oldbugman (18/10/07)

If we dont let gerard know I'm out near my office tomorrow.


----------



## Stuster (18/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> Do we have all the grain and hops yet?



All sorted, thanks to Gerard who went above and beyond to get it all together today. :super:


----------



## barls (18/10/07)

Stuster said:


> I've got an extra cube I can take along on the day, barls, and you can drop one off when you come and collect it. Might save some running about.


cheers stu ill trade you a brand new one when i can get out to pick it up. i scored about 6 so far from work all they had distilled water in them. im not going to make it and i had a couple of bottles of happy goblin to bring and all. im sailing at the end of the month and wont be back till december so ill bring the corked golden ales next time


----------



## mikem108 (22/10/07)

ANother great communal brew day, thanks to Phill for hosting and Stu for organising the raw materials.
Wort is happily bubling away in my garage.


----------



## crozdog (22/10/07)

what yeast are you using Mike?


----------



## oldbugman (22/10/07)

Well after seeing phils hop plants and dissing them and talking my ones up I thought I better put some pics up.

The fence before the lattice is 6foot tall.

Overall shot of cluster






Bottom





And the bine that has almost reached 6foot in height






And this is the wertemburger that has only thrown up one bine.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (22/10/07)

Hey just a thanks for having me as a 'ring-in' on Sat guys !
Good to me yawl.
OldBugman, i will post my hop pics when they look half as good as your do !, I used Sea-Sol as you suggested on Sunday, so look out...  I recon we could have a hop vine of the year award on ahb, what ya recon ?!!

Cheers
Garry
HBW


----------



## barls (22/10/07)

im pissed i missed it but im glad everyone had fun and ill catch you all next time hopefully


----------



## floppinab (22/10/07)

Hmmmmmmmmm,

Glad to see some of those hops going well.

For some rediculous reason I took the................... advice of someone and cut back the shoots that popped out during September, expecting to see some more this month. Sadly to say I'm still waiting....... apart from one shoot that I missed on the Hallertau that is going pretty well!!!!!!


----------



## mikem108 (23/10/07)

Phil, Just a rehydrated pack of US05


----------



## Bernd (23/10/07)

Hi Guys,

thanks for letting me join your brew day on Saturday and the cube of brew, had a great day!
Brew is bubbling away happily.....

Prost!


----------



## mikem108 (30/10/07)

Man that is a choclatey brew! Didn't think that ammount of choc malt would have such an influence besides colour. Had a whiff and sample from the fermenter yesterday, decided to drop a cascade plug in there to raise the hop aroma, can't wait to keg this baby!


----------



## Stuster (30/10/07)

mikem108 said:


> Man that is a choclatey brew! Didn't think that ammount of choc malt would have such an influence besides colour. Had a whiff and sample from the fermenter yesterday, decided to drop a cascade plug in there to raise the hop aroma, can't wait to keg this baby!



It sure it. Hoppy too though. I might dry hop it a bit as well. Maybe with some Centennial as I've no Cascade ATM. The sample I tasted was good though. :icon_drool2:


----------



## oldbugman (30/10/07)

I'm gunna put my one down to ferment tonight.

Hop bine is up to 8foot now.


----------



## crozdog (30/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> Hop bine is up to 8foot now.


bragger.

I don't have hop envy.........................yet


----------



## DJR (30/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> I'm gunna put my one down to ferment tonight.
> 
> Hop bine is up to 8foot now.



Geez... steroids?

Gotta put some Seasol or something on mine and get them into the full sun, they're only at 2 foot


----------



## oldbugman (30/10/07)

grew from 6foot to 8 foot in 1 week

it is now 1 foot above the fence, so I expect it to turn ack down and start spreading along the trellis.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (30/10/07)

OldBugman,
You know its not always the 'length that counts'  
You sure its hops your growing and not the other funny hop !
Just checked mine, havent bloody moved much in a week !

Cheers
HBW


----------



## oldbugman (30/10/07)

Funny.. I traded my cow in and all I got was 3 beans!


Well I put down my Rogers tonight, water it down to 19L and repitched some US05. 1.035-34


Stu, When you want me to drop back the cube?

Garry, you even got your cube yet?


----------



## Stuster (30/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> Stu, When you want me to drop back the cube?



Next brew day is fine, or if you're passing this way, drop in for a beer.


----------



## oldbugman (4/11/07)

Anyone have an issues with the FG.

I have gone from 1.035 to 1.010.. doesnt seem to want to go any lower. Will recheck it in a few days.


----------



## Stuster (4/11/07)

OldBugman said:


> Anyone have an issues with the FG.
> 
> I have gone from 1.035 to 1.010.. doesnt seem to want to go any lower. Will recheck it in a few days.



Sounds about right. Mine has gone from 1044 down to 1016. We mashed at 69C to give it plenty of body and that seems to have worked.  

I decided not to dry hop it, and I'm going to bottle it tonight.


----------



## oldbugman (4/11/07)

Cool.. bernd was reporting his one starting to halt up pretty high aswell..

I tossed in a cascade plug during ferment.


----------



## Bernd (12/11/07)

It wouldn't go any lower than 1016 (didn't add any water). kegged it last week and had the first one on the weekend.....
VERY nice, heaps tasty, chocolaty alright...Winner!


----------



## Stuster (12/11/07)

Bernd said:


> It wouldn't go any lower than 1016 (didn't add any water). kegged it last week and had the first one on the weekend.....
> VERY nice, heaps tasty, chocolaty alright...Winner!



That's exactly the FG I got too, Bernd. It's certainly chocolatey  and the flavours are blending better with time in the bottle. Had one last night and enjoyed it.


----------



## floppinab (12/11/07)

Did mine with WLP002 and it finished in two and bit days at around 1016 as well. I've stirred it and kicked it but that's all it's going to do.

It's still in the fermenter, will hopefully get it into the keg within a few days.


----------



## oldbugman (12/11/07)

My ones in the keg CCing. will filter and carbonate it later in the week.

Ended up teetering just below 1.010, watered to an OG of 1.035


----------



## mikem108 (30/11/07)

I reckon it came out as a pretty good American Brown


----------



## oldbugman (30/11/07)

I'll definatly be making this one again, last night I chased stu up for the exact recipe we settled on.


----------

